# NREMT-B Recertification Question



## samantha2874 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am teaching a refresher class for a local community college and find that many of the students have had the NREMT-B for two years but do not have any patient care experience.  This is their first renewal and the NREMT site apparently does not allow inactive status on your first renewal unless you have 6 months of pt care experience.  What options do they have?


----------



## EMSlife16 (Feb 6, 2012)

hello there my name is Carlos, and im looking for some info on renewing my NREMT, I worked as an EMT for 1 year then the company I wokred for filed for bankruptcy and got laid off, and I haven;t worked since august of 2011 and my old teacher is having a refresher course in March, which I will be attending, and he asked to get some CE's started now, which I dont know what that means or where to go to get those CE's. I know you can renew your NREMT thru there website but only if your with an angecy which i'm not part of...so im looking to see where or who i can talk to about getting my NREMT rewned, or CE's...thanks


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 6, 2012)

www.nremt.org

If you can't find the answer on the site . Call them.


----------



## EMSlife16 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool thanks bro


----------



## samantha2874 (Feb 7, 2012)

*NREMT Recert Requirements*

Carlos - I called NREMT to get an answer to the question I asked earlier.  Here is how it works.   If you are recertifying for the first time and do not have at least 6 months worth of pt care experience during that first two years - you lose out, must lapse, retake a refresher course and retest the National computer based test within 2 years for the written, within 1 year or you need another practical exam.

If you do have the 6 months experience or have already recertified once but are not currently involved in patient care, then if you meet all the CE requirements, you can recertify but must do so under Inactive status.  As soon as you get involved in pt care again you can request a transfer from inactive to active status.
CE can be obtained from a refresher course, conferences, training offered at hospitals and fire departments, some from on-line and video opportunities.


----------

